# Crossbow/Candor on my Hayfields



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey all i got some weeds in my free leased fields that i want to try and get read of, also some milkweed in my good O grass fields. I just bought some Candor to try, it's recommmending about 2qts to the acre but guy at ag store i thought he said 1 pint should be plenty? What's you guys thoughts? I really want to knock some of this stuff out. Thanks


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Candor is Triclopyr + a real hot 24d esther ... the grass were you and I live could not tolerate that in this heat ..This would be a good hand gun spray, in my mind you would NOT load this in a crop sprayer open the booms and spray the whole 30 acre field .. Never Ever.. THE first section in restictions and( you can call me wrong if necessary).. For non cropland use only, Do not use on any plant or tree that you intend to sell.You will find that on the first line of restrictions on all these type products . I get mad as heck with some of my hay fields but hay is a crop .


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw that but then later on in the instructions it said under Graszing and Hazing Restrictions- Do not harvest hay for 14 days after Application. Now you got me worried lol


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would never use it ,You say the info on the label is conflicting and I agree . Guy that taught my spray class put it this way .. It has label for hay but if you use this stuff you are very limited for
the next year,, cant sell anything grown on the field and cannot plant anything else .. He saig guys making payments to the bank for there land sedomly use this stuff..
For the sake of nearby alfalfa ,soybeans,fruit
trees, vegetable and flower gardens . I t is to late and warm to use this , unless you are going selectively with back pack sprayer.


----------

